# MAC - Rocky Horror Picture Show Swatches



## Naynadine (Oct 8, 2014)

Place all your *Rocky Horror Picture Show* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






​ ​ ​ Check out the *Rocky Horror Picture Show* for the latest spicy dish: MAC x Rocky Horror Picture Show Collection (Oct 2, 2014)​


----------



## JenMakeupHair (Oct 13, 2014)

Swatch comparison


----------



## JenMakeupHair (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## JenMakeupHair (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2014)

JenMakeupHair said:


> Swatch comparison


  I have both and they look like identical twins to me as well.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2014)

JenMakeupHair said:


>


  This looks so pretty on you.Which one was your fav in this collection?


----------

